# Please recommend best free light-weight anti virus software



## BettiePage9000 (Oct 2, 2010)

Please recommend the best free light-weight anti virus software for 2011 for my 2003 Dell Laptop, ANYONE. Thanks in advance!

Here is some basic information about the laptop: Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 2, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) III Mobile CPU 1000MHz, x86 Family 6 Model 11 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 1
RAM: 255 Mb
Graphics Card: RADEON MOBILITY (Microsoft Corporation) , 16 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 19077 MB, Free - 9627 MB; 
Motherboard: Dell Computer Corporation, Latitude C610 , , 
Antivirus: Avast5, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled

Please recommend the best free light-weight anti virus software for 2011 for my 2003 Dell Laptop, ANYONE. Thanks in advance!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

microsoft security essentials. There are zillions out there, and you can ask 100 IT people and get just as many answers, but I enjoy MSE, it's got a small footprint, and doesn't use that many resources.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

no doubt at all 
 Microsoft Security Essentials Antivirus 

BUT you need to update to XP SP3

SP2 is very vulnerable to lots of attacks & you need the recent security updates that are only installed once you have XP SP3


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

On my XP computer, I've had very good results using Avast AV and running my browser in Sandboxie.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

dvk01 said:


> no doubt at all
> Microsoft Security Essentials Antivirus
> 
> BUT you need to update to XP SP3
> ...


Thanks, dvk.......bit surprised I missed that one.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Give panda free a try works decent for low ram machines...detection is very decent for free as well


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

i vote mse ,it does a nice job. i switched from avg about 5 months ago.


----------

